# Walnut stand for DeWalt 735 planer



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

I mentioned a couple of weeks ago after my 20 year old DeWalt 733 died that with the new DeWalt 735 I wanted to build a stand. Well, it is built and works just fine. I started out to build it entirely of Walnut but it turned out I didn't have quite enough on hand without getting into my good stock and I wasn't about to do that. So parts of it are Walnut.

Here's the finished stand under my tablesaw extension - 
















And here's the build video - 





Enjoy!
David


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice thinking and build David. Looks like you had a lot of fun making this. I can see this could be built without the CNC. I just got my 735 this year and the stand came with it, It lives in the garage so space isn't tight enough to warrent such a stand. 

But now my brain's going. I think I'd spring load the two locking pieces so they press out, then use a lever to pull them back in, out of the way. Could be a simpler build that way. The problem for me is the weight. Did I mention it's heavy? Would be nice to figure a way to use a foot lever to lift it. Using your own weight to offset the planer with maybe a spring assist. Would likely require a gear of some sort. Maybe the lever could turn a sproketed wheel (bicycle chain), that would do the lifting? At least you could salvage a couple of roached bicycles for parts.

Another option: You could also use a loosly spaced spring, maybe four, one in each corner, to help with the lift? Simpler build. The springs would compress when the planer is lowered, expanded when up. Even if they only offset half the weight, it would still be more manageable for old farts. 

The spring would have to be fairly long. I'd likely enclose it in telescoping tubes, a larger one attached to the base, a smaller one that fits inside that that's attached to the top. You have at least 3 inches below the base for caster clearance, that could be used to drop the tube down as far as possible, which would accommodate the total combined length needed to contain the expanded spring. Somewhat like the way you dropped down the sliders attached to the top.

The chip ejection on the 735 is really amazingly forceful, isn't it.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

DesertRatTom said:


> Nice thinking and build David. Looks like you had a lot of fun making this. I can see this could be built without the CNC. I just got my 735 this year and the stand came with it, It lives in the garage so space isn't tight enough to warrent such a stand.
> 
> But now my brain's going. I think I'd spring load the two locking pieces so they press out, then use a lever to pull them back in, out of the way. Could be a simpler build that way. The problem for me is the weight. Did I mention it's heavy? Would be nice to figure a way to use a foot lever to lift it. Using your own weight to offset the planer with maybe a spring assist. Would likely require a gear of some sort. Maybe the lever could turn a sproketed wheel (bicycle chain), that would do the lifting? At least you could salvage a couple of roached bicycles for parts.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Tom! The two locking pieces do spring out and back. That's what the lever and springs do - they preload in each direction so when the upright pieces clear the locks they spring out, snap into place. When I lower it they spring load in the other direction such that when weight is off of them and they are clear then the locks spring back into a vertical position clear of the uprights. I probably should have shown that a little better but the video was already getting too long...

I have several ideas on helping to raise this small beast but for now I'll keep it like it is. Good ideas you suggested, though.

David


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

That's an "Ollie" type project.

I just got the stand with mine and bolted it on.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Here's a teaser from the video - the stand raises 9" when I need it to be higher - 








David


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

got an extra one?


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

That is some nice engineering David. Did Oliver help you figure all that out? :grin:


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice to see someone else has a 'cast iron assembly table'


The first thought I had was to add a few gas springs and drop the weight down a little for you. https://www.amazon.com/Suspa-C16-04...8-15&keywords=gas+springs#feature-bullets-btf

This way there's no need to connect an air hose, hydraulic hose, or jack crank.

Even more old school.... fix a fulcrum and just grab a lever. Just save your back!


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

hawkeye10 said:


> That is some nice engineering David. Did Oliver help you figure all that out? :grin:


Thanks, Don! Nope, all home grown in NW LA, no south LA input on this one. :grin:



kp91 said:


> Nice to see someone else has a 'cast iron assembly table'
> 
> 
> The first thought I had was to add a few gas springs and drop the weight down a little for you. https://www.amazon.com/Suspa-C16-04...8-15&keywords=gas+springs#feature-bullets-btf
> ...


My initial thought back with a possible stand for the DeWalt 733, Doug, was to use a lever - "Give me a lever long enough, a place to stand, and I'll move a planer..." isn't that how the saying goes?

But then I thought about this setup and it being more compact so I went with this design. I looked at it yesterday to see where/how I could incorporate a lever and fulcrum setup so the idea isn't dead.

David


----------



## rrrun (Jun 17, 2014)

I share your pain. I love my DW735 planer ... and it lives below the edge of my workbench. When I need to use it, I put it on the workbench, and it's ... beefy.

Love your ideas here! I don't have the shop time to invest in such a creative solution, but I applaud your ingenuity.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Overhead hoist.

Love that top it is a shame to cover that up with the planer. I like your auto lock for the upright position and you got to play with the CNC. Maybe a pair of shop built PVC pneumatic cylinders would work to lift it.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

An excellent piece of engineering and construction. When I bought my 735 is came with the DeWalt stand as part of the "come on" to buy it so all I've added is a drawer. 

Enjoyed the "note to self" re turning on the DC. I've made that error a couple of times and blown chips and dust all over the shop. 

Enjoy your 735!


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

I love my 735, but lifting it without help of some kind is more than my metal knees can stand. I use it outside anyway, so I put mine on a folding miter saw/planer stand. Mine is a Delta stand, but DeWalt is offering the same design now as the DWX726. It has gas springs in the stand, so the lifting is assisted by the gas springs to about 1/2 of the planer's weight. and the stand with the planer on it stands up on end like a hand truck in the corner of my shop when not being used. I also have the hose and drum cover accessory that seems to no longer be available from DeWalt and I don't understand why. I use it with a 55 gallon plastic barrel and it does an amazing job of collecting the chips without the need for a full size dust collector (as long as the fabric cover stays on the barrel). It attaches with a draw string and spring clip much like the bottom of a Winter coat. Black and Decker offers a similar attachment hose and cover for a leaf vacuum that might be the same design, but I haven't seen one to be certain of this, but it sure looks the same in the pictures. 

https://www.lowes.com/pd/BLACK-DECK...MIy_zz1qCA1wIVQkOGCh0eQA6eEAQYBCABEgIdAfD_BwE


https://www.northerntool.com/shop/t...MIkJ3H7p2A1wIVwSSGCh0Crw9kEAQYASABEgJ1u_D_BwE

This links are to show the picture of the item and approximate price. They are not intended to depict my recommended sources, although the price of the stand seems to be a good price.

Charley


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Using it outside isn't an option for me, Charley. Our garage door is a wall to me; it is disabled and I have equipment right next to it. The door can be opened but it will take about 30 minutes so it literally is a wall that I open maybe once each year to do some serious cleaning or if I get a new piece of equipment. And since I have better dust collection now and all the equipment our little two-car garage can take I doubt it will even get opened for any Spring cleaning.

David


----------

